# What is "Curse of the Crypt"?



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I hope that someone can help me with an urgent question that I have. I was out driving in the country the other day when I spied this sign standing by the roadside...










It was so troubling to me as I drew closer to better read this apparent warning.










What is "Curse of the Crypt"? I thought that crypts were just harmless aquarium plants, but they carry a curse? Is it safe to keep them? I wonder what kind of curse this is and what kinds of terrible things might happen to me if I have crypts in my collection. I noticed that the sign was erected by "Noah's Ark", which might be some kind of religious organization(?). Perhaps they wish to inform the unaware of this terrible curse. If you look closely you will see that it even depicts a creepy spider of great size. Eek!

Your attention to this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Noah's Ark (officially Noah's Ark Family Park Inc.) is America's largest water park, with 49 water slides and dozens of other various attractions. Located in the city of Wisconsin Dells, Wisconsin (the "Water Park Capital of the World," with 18 indoor water parks)


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

According to www.wikipedia.org: "The name Cryptocoryne is derived from the Latin crypto, meaning hidden, and the Greek koryne, meaning club."

Do note that according to www.dictionary.reference.com, the word "crypt" can also be defined as "a subterranean chamber or vault, esp. one beneath the main floor of a church, used as a burial place, a location for secret meetings, etc".

That explains for the confusion?


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

We could explain it to you in greater detail but then the brotherhood of the marginal would be forced to either kill you or amend their charter. The former is a scheduled twice weekly event the latter has never occurred. Go in peace and say no more.


----------

